# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  [SOLVED] Find/Replace carriage return &amp; line feed characters in Excel.

## Mary Cullen

I have symbols in my Excel 2002 data that represent carriage returns and line
feeds "char(10) & char(13)". I want to find/replace these symbols.

----------


## Peo Sjoblom

Try edit>repalce, find what hold down alt and type 010, release alt key,
do the same but use 013
Regards,

Peo Sjoblom

"Mary Cullen" wrote:

> I have symbols in my Excel 2002 data that represent carriage returns and line
> feeds "char(10) & char(13)". I want to find/replace these symbols.

----------

